# How to discipline your dog?



## frillint1

Okay, so this may sound like a stupid question, but how do you discipline you dog. Say he chews up something or goes to the bathroom in the house. I know I have disciplined my dog probably wrong. I know my dad is terrible at disciplining. He will strike the dog. I would like to know how you have discipline your dog in certain circumstances. I don't want to discipline my new pup wrong and make him scared of me or people and become fearful or aggressive. Thank you. I just want to do everything perfect with him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Well when any of mine as puppies, have chewed up something (which lucky me that has rarely if ever happened,) or pottied in the house, it's usually MY fault for not supervising So you can't "fault" a dog for stuff like that when it's not really their fault at all. So it's ignored, and if I'm planning on hitting anything, it's 'me' for not being up on what's going on

I do not 'strike" my dogs, there's no need. The only time I would most likely get real physical with a dog is for trying to or biting someone, that is absolutely not acceptable and not tolerated. 

Sure I give leash corrections here and there, when warranted, but for the most part, I try to keep experiences positive and training positive.


----------



## onyx'girl

Crate training is key. When you cannot supervise, crate the pup/dog. If a pup chews something they shouldn't then you should have puppy proofed better. I would show them the item and say "no" so the pup knows it isn't acceptable-then I'd give them a chew toy and maybe crate time.

If they go potty/poo inside, take them out if you catch them in the act and say key word, "outside potty" or whatever. When they do go outside, praise and throw a party!

If you didn't catch them in the act then just clean it up with enzyme cleaner and watch the dog better. Some people say to not let the dog see you clean up after them. 

I've not had destructive dogs so can't say what I'd do if they destroyed something, probably blame myself because I wasn't supervising the dog better.


----------



## frillint1

See it's all going to be new for me Smokey just knew how to walk on the leash he always walks perfectly, he knew heel I didn't even have to teach him he just knew. I didn't have to potty train him he just knew to go outside when he was a pup. It will be new for me and the pup. I just want to do it right. That is a good way to look at it that it was my fault for not supervising and not the pups fault. Smokey has never destroyed anything. I never crate trained him, so I don't know how to do that. I know I have to crate train this pup though, so it will have a safe place when we leave.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

there are tons of books out there to read and absorb as well on raising a puppy, training etc. check your local library)

I just watched smokey's video, you've done a great job with him , I think you'll be fine with a puppy


----------



## frillint1

I did buy this book today German Shepherd Dogs Pet Care Book (Hardcover), Animal Planet DVDs & Books Subjects Dogs , Discovery Channel Store I will start reading it today and I know I will read it over and over just like I did my guinea pig books. Thank you I did work hard with Smokey. He was just a natural learner. Anything I have taught him took no more than 10 minutes and he just had it.


----------



## Iletthedogout

frillint1 said:


> I just want to do everything perfect with him.


A good relationship with your pup and a well trained dog don't require "perfection". You will learn as you go and based on your desire to do things correctly, you will become a better dog owner throughout the process. 

You will get angry, you will yell, you will get frustrated. It's OK. Take a deep breath. Crate the puppy until you are in the right frame of mind to be with the dog and start over. 

Dogs are very resilient. As long as you don't, your puppy will not crumble at every correction or challenging situation. 

Don't think of it as discipline as much as teaching. Like teaching a child, they need to know what is good to do and what is bad to do. I think it is fine to use a firm voice to let the puppy know that it should not be chewing on the legs of the sofa, etc. Redirect to something else afterward with something positive. 

Just like puppies can only absorb so much training at an early age, trainers, especially new dog owners are the same. Take a break when you are having success and don't work to failure.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

another good book is the monks of new skete, how to raise a puppy you can live with, Sheila Booth's Purely Positive Training


----------



## frillint1

I will have to check those books out and have to research how to crate train a puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree with Diane on the Sheila Booth book, worth every penny!
I'm not sure why this thread is in the aggression forum, because _you_ don't want to be _aggressive_ in the _dicipline_?


----------



## frillint1

I wasn't sure where to put it maybe I should have put it in the General. I will have to check out that book it looks good! Do you know where I can get it besides online?


----------



## KZoppa

i've actually been very interested in getting the books from the monks. I would LOVE to have one of their pups as well but thats not likely to happen in the near future or the future until at least one of our older dogs is ready to leave us.


----------



## frillint1

I can't wait to get my pup from CC


----------



## onyx'girl

The monks are not what they were years ago, I would not spend the $$ on a dog from there. 

Sheila Booths book can be bought from the link I posted(probably the best price, unless you get a used copy)
I don't think local book stores or pet shops carry it. It has a wonderful section on puppy foundation training.


----------



## frillint1

I will have to get it sometime. It is kind of expensive, but if its worth it I will get it.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'd rather spend money on one really good book than a few here and there on books written by people without credentials on the breed they write about. 
I got my copy before my pup came home...helped me in the long wait!


----------



## doggiedad

when my dog peed in the house
i would take him to the soiled area and 
"say no bathroom" and take him outside.

when he chewed a pillow i showed him the pillow
and gave him a verbal correction.

when he nipped i would hold him by
some neck fur and say "no biting".

i always used verbal corrections. my dog
didn't do a lot of unwanted things. we watched
him closely when he was out of his crate.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ditto what Jane said ^^ and again, check your local library..Or Ebay

and 'ditto' the monks, their books are 'ok' and easy to follow, but I wouldn't spend the $$.


----------



## frillint1

I will check the library and read the book I have for now. I love reading animal books. I will read it over and over.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Okay, so this may sound like a stupid question, but how do you discipline you dog. Say he chews up something or goes to the bathroom in the house.


I will tell you the same story that my trainer told me and that I pass on to people that I train with (and others if we talk about dogs). It's about disciplining an unruly puppy.

One day, I found a big puddle in the middle of the living room and my puppy, looking very obviously guilty nearby. I quickly took a newspaper from the nearby table, rolled it up very tight, and went over to my puppy. I then proceeded to hit myself with the newspaper and repeated, "I should have been watching the puppy. I should have been watching the puppy."

When you are working with a dog - especially a puppy - a lot of the unwanted behaviors such as peeing inside and chewing things up are not "dog" problems at all, they are dog MANAGEMENT problems. 

Ideally your dog should be in the same room you are - or at least within "listening" distance once they get older and more trusted - so you know where they are and what they're up to. 

When a dog gets to run loose around the house without anyone watching him, he can't necessarily be trusted to make the right decisions until he learns what is expected of him through being given the right things to do (like sleeping in a crate and chewing on a toy) and being corrected for the wrong things to do (like peeing on the floor or eating the couch). 

You can only correct when you actually catch the dog in the process of doing the unwanted behavior - which will only happen if you're right there with him.

Mine get corrected depending on the situation.

Let's say I see my Mali Ronja circle like she's about to squat. She is corrected with the word "NO" and then, of course, I get up and go to the door while telling her "Outside!" So I've stopped the behavior and then reinforced the word "outside" (which I always use before I take the dogs out) and sent her out to do her business.

Let's say my Shepherd, Abby, is chewing on her dog bed. She is corrected the same way - "NO" - and then gets something she is allowed to chew, like a toy. If she goes back to chewing her bed, I may send her to another one of the dog beds or I may take that bed away if she won't leave it alone.

Definitely crate train! I use my crates to keep my dogs contained when I am not home, I use them when we're traveling in the car, I use them at dog events, either in the car (with the back of the car open) or sitting on the ground in the shade. Heck, my dogs even sleep in their crates at night most of the time (with the doors open).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I know for me, about 99% of the time when my dogs do something wrong it's my fault. Cause I'm smart enough by this time to realize it's way better to prepare, train and manage my dogs to set them up to be 'right'. Rather than wait around for them to do something wrong and then feel I have to punish them.

Instead of 'training' them by forcing them to be bad so I can punish and THEN they learn............

I now know it's better to set them up to succeed and do things right when I am around and watching so can react immediately to teach them. And if I am not able to be right there, then I manage their environment with a crate/babygates and closed doors.

It's amazing how if I use my brain and figure out ahead of time how to manage a situation. Plus add tons of real exercise, socialization and training. My dogs hardly ever are 'bad' or need discipline at all! :wild:


----------

